# How to hack after Instant Cake



## dturturro (Feb 1, 2002)

I just applied Instant Cake 6.3d to my HR10-250 and all is working fine but I'd like to add some hacks; specifically tweak.sh from the Zipper folks. 

I was kind of able to get a bash prompt through Hyperterminal using Win XP (I get a LOT of streaming info across the screen, then when it stops I hit enter and get the bash prompt, but it will start streaming info all over again before I type).

I've downloaded tweak.sh and unzipped but I have no idea how to get it to the TiVo, where it goes or how to execute it.

I've searched on TCF and DVR** but all the threads assume a higher level of knowledge then I posess.

Does anyone have a simple step by step link for hacking an IC drive?  

I plan to post this to DVR** as well, but I'm waiting for my activation to go through.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you need to apply the zipper
to get telnet access


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Instantcake is just a virgin image. The hacking process is the same.

1. killhdinitrd'd kernel
2. busybox tools (Alphawolf or Rbautch builds)
3. rc.sysinit.author
4. disable firewall (iptables)
5. Anything else you want after that. TWP, tivoapp patches, etc..

Or use the zipper and have it do these things for you.


----------



## dturturro (Feb 1, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> Instantcake is just a virgin image. The hacking process is the same.
> 
> 1. killhdinitrd'd kernel
> 2. busybox tools (Alphawolf or Rbautch builds)
> ...


Thanks! I pulled the drive, applied PTVnet with the IC image so I'm guessing that changes things?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

dturturro said:


> Thanks! I pulled the drive, applied PTVnet with the IC image so I'm guessing that changes things?


I guess, never used it. Those are the few things that pretty much have to be done though.


----------

